# 2011 young archers turkey contest sign-up thread



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm in.

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

im in, im doing the youth hunt with my bow.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Im in


----------



## Brook Martin (Oct 1, 2010)

Im in if im still considered a youth im 17!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Brook Martin said:


> Im in if im still considered a youth im 17!


Yep! I think we take everybody 18 and under if I'm not mistaken.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm in, but I probably won't get one this year. More than likely I'm hunting mn season late with a friend... but I may get out early in the year

Bow hunting them again, but guillotines aren't going to look too dirtied


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im in.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

any bonus points for getting it on film?


----------



## mathewsguy2013 (Jun 10, 2010)

im in!


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

ill play
this should be fun


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

im in


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

im in


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like fun but I don't know a thing about turkey hunting. Maybe next year.

Not to hijack this thread, but, who won the deer hunting contest?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> Sounds like fun but I don't know a thing about turkey hunting. Maybe next year.
> 
> Not to hijack this thread, but, who won the deer hunting contest?


I believe it was Team 5.

Jake


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

im in!!


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

i'm in.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm in

but what if u use a mangus bullhead and there isn't any blood on the arrow?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> I'm in
> 
> but what if u use a mangus bullhead and there isn't any blood on the arrow?


probably show the blood covered broadhead?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If bullheads are sharp like the guillotines there probably won't be too much blood on them, just going too fast and too sharp. Turkeys are hard enough to get with a gun let alone a bow.

Clint why not just make it a bow only comp?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> any bonus points for getting it on film?


no i don't think we'll do that but if u video one definitely post the video!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> I'm in
> 
> but what if u use a mangus bullhead and there isn't any blood on the arrow?


Or show the cutoff turkey head!

Jake


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> If bullheads are sharp like the guillotines there probably won't be too much blood on them, just going too fast and too sharp. Turkeys are hard enough to get with a gun let alone a bow.
> 
> Clint why not just make it a bow only comp?


well the reason I think we will have it as both is because in some states like Florida it can sometimes be extremely hard to get a bird with a bow and it is allready extremely hard with a shotgun since I have been turkey hunting for the past 4-5 years and this year I am going to bowhunt them for the most part, then maybe get the shotgun out if I haven't made the connection with one but then I thought, well it is ARCHERY talk but that's why I have the added points for if they shot it with a bow instead of a shotgun. But idk maybe I will change that to bow only it all depends on what all of you guys think as far as the gun thing goes. Or we could have it to be bow only for the first half of the contest and then the next half it can be either/or but will still have the added points for it. Ya someone could kill one w/ a shotgun and then submit it later on but that's still fine and what not. But I may change it if people keep on recommending me to change it to bow only. Now I am kinda favoring the first half being bow only. But now I need to figure out when we need to start it, mine I think opens the 13th for youth and the 20th for people 18+ so that 13th I will go and try to get one w/ my bow and make a natural ground blind the day before or that week.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> Or show the cutoff turkey head!
> 
> Jake


yep exactly, just so we know it's dead with a bow somehow, there will b blood on the broadhead for sure unless the dirt covers it but if you shot it's head off we will know wether or not it was from a broadhead or a shotgun.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

isaacdahl said:


> Sounds like fun but I don't know a thing about turkey hunting. Maybe next year.
> 
> Not to hijack this thread, but, who won the deer hunting contest?


ya team 5 won it, mostly because almost everybody on team 5 entered 2 deer or one, and we had a mule deer that scored 150 but was about 100 or somewhere close to that from the -50 points for the mule deer.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I think we should still be able to use a gun. Because if I don't fill my tag with my bow in the first few weeks, i'll get out my shotgun and get one. 

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Just pick one weapon people.. I've taken both with me and I've passed shots with a gun trying to get one with a bow. They are tough to get with gun and harder with a bow. How many people are really going to take both a gun and bow with them? 

If your using a decoy spread setup for a shot with a bow more than likely its set to close for an optimal shot with a gun, setup for gun usually put the birds out a little farther than for with bow.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Just pick one weapon people.. I've taken both with me and I've passed shots with a gun trying to get one with a bow. They are tough to get with gun and harder with a bow. How many people are really going to take both a gun and bow with them?
> 
> If your using a decoy spread setup for a shot with a bow more than likely its set to close for an optimal shot with a gun, setup for gun usually put the birds out a little farther than for with bow.


im thinking about bringing both, put my spread at about 9 yards, anything over 25 gets a 3 1/2" 3


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The best range is 25 yds for a shotgun.

Jake


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

im in


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

im in


----------



## pse bow master (Jun 17, 2010)

Im in im hunting with my bow this year so i dont know how it will work out im 15


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

IGNITION KID count me in I'm takin both Gun and Bow.... April 27-May 1......... do hens count? Jakes? whats the point system?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

im in


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> The best range is 25 yds for a shotgun.
> 
> Jake


then u must be using a 410 or something because my dad shot a gobbler from 57 yards with his mossberg with 3 1/2" magnums out of it and it blew the turkey's head clen off!

Now I know I won't be carrying both a gun and a bow but will carry my bow most of the season and if I haven't connected with a turkey then I will get my shotgun out and put the bow away.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> IGNITION KID count me in I'm takin both Gun and Bow.... April 27-May 1......... do hens count? Jakes? whats the point system?


as far as hens just do the same mesuremets as u do with a gobler. If it happens to have a beard, measure it, if they have spurs, measure them, and then weigh it and then combine all the measurments that I said and that's it's score, and if it was shot with a bow I need to see a picture of the arrow u shot it with and if so then u get an extra 25 points for the turkey than compared to with a shotgun. now I need to know when we need to start this contest so who has the earliest season. Mine opens up the 12th or 13th whichever is a saturday and idk when it ends i think somewhere in the end of april


----------



## PSEbabyG (Aug 13, 2010)

Im in im 17 so i guess i qualify


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

25yds is good for most guns, doesn't mean they won't shoot farther but 50-60yd shots are at the outer limits of most guns

mn season starts in april sometime but i'm leaning towards hunting bow season the last two weeks cause all the people i hunt with didn't get drawn


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

I think Wisconsin opens early-mid April like the 10th or 15th or something like that


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> as far as hens just do the same mesuremets as u do with a gobler. If it happens to have a beard, measure it, if they have spurs, measure them, and then weigh it and then combine all the measurments that I said and that's it's score, and if it was shot with a bow I need to see a picture of the arrow u shot it with and if so then u get an extra 25 points for the turkey than compared to with a shotgun. now I need to know when we need to start this contest so who has the earliest season. Mine opens up the 12th or 13th whichever is a saturday and idk when it ends i think somewhere in the end of april


How many turkeys can we enter and mine starts on the 17th of April.

Jake


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

25 yards isn't necessarily the optimum range for a shotgun. It all depends on the load/gun/choke combo. Good luck to everyone this year.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> 25 yards isn't necessarily the optimum range for a shotgun. It all depends on the load/gun/choke combo. Good luck to everyone this year.


On most 12 gauges it's the best because that's when the pattern is perfectly spread out but you're right. It just depends on what you're shooting.

Jake


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> On most 12 gauges it's the best because that's when the pattern is perfectly spread out but you're right. It just depends on what you're shooting.
> 
> Jake


Lol that's my point.. With different combos it's different for different guns/people.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> Lol that's my point.. With different combos it's different for different guns/people.


Haha yea. 

Jake


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't wait guys we should make team names


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

April 30 to may 31 here in Pennsylvania


----------



## kybowhunter13 (Feb 23, 2011)

Im in


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

u can enter 2 turkeys of whatever kind, it can b 2 gobblers, 2 jakes, 2 hens, or any combination.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

you can enter a maximum of 2 turkeys, they can be gobblers, jakes or hens and if you can kill 3 and u happen to kill another one after u submit the 2 and the 3rd is bigger you can replace one of the turkeys with the bigger one during the contest. I think the contest may start the 5th of March and the sign-ups will end on the same day as the contest starts. and I guess we will end the contest May 5th so that will give us 2 months total. and I will have the teams posted up the same day as I close the contest thread and open up the turkey contest kill thread.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I vote for one bird, i know that mn is a single bird state and i think wi is too(don't quote me on that, i'm just going off memory)


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I vote for one bird, i know that mn is a single bird state and i think wi is too(don't quote me on that, i'm just going off memory)


But if you can kill two then you should be able to enter too.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm just voicing that i and several others only am allowed one bird per spring in our state. thats all we get, not that we choose to shoot only one, we get only one.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> i'm just voicing that i and several others only am allowed one bird per spring in our state. thats all we get, not that we choose to shoot only one, we get only one.


I understand that.

Jake


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

well then lets make it one turkey, it can be a hen, jake or gobbler and the scoring is the same as I had said.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Im in!


----------



## grissom92 (Jan 10, 2011)

im in


----------



## gblrgtr870 (Jan 10, 2011)

right here guys!


----------



## whitetailfreakz (Feb 25, 2011)

im in!


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

im in. but what happens. if you have a passthru and ypu loss the arrow? you just dont get point for that with a bow?


----------



## gblrgtr870 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, x2 on that MAbowhunter!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

then just show us where the arrow went through the turkey becuase we will be able to tell the difference between a shotgun and a broadhead. But if u happen to frget in all the excitement I will let it slide for those but don't be thinking of that because I want some pictures of proof even though I will believe what they say.

and I guess the contest will end June 1st since I heard a turkey season from someone that ends towards the end of May


----------



## guckie (Jul 26, 2007)

My son, Charlie, says "I'm in". He's 13 and plans on taking a longbeard with his Alpine bow. We should have plenty of pics!! Two weeks until he can hunt, three for me.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

so whats the cut off age???? lets say im 20. im I out? im going after them with my longbow this season


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> then u must be using a 410 or something because my dad shot a gobbler from 57 yards with his mossberg with 3 1/2" magnums out of it and it blew the turkey's head clen off!
> 
> Now I know I won't be carrying both a gun and a bow but will carry my bow most of the season and if I haven't connected with a turkey then I will get my shotgun out and put the bow away.


my first bird i shot when i was 12 was at 40-45yds using my mossburge 500 and 2 3/4" remington #4 turkey load. thing went down like a ton of bricks. my uncle killed his at 50 last year. i probably only killed one bird under 30 yds so far


----------



## gblrgtr870 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> then just show us where the arrow went through the turkey becuase we will be able to tell the difference between a shotgun and a broadhead. But if u happen to frget in all the excitement I will let it slide for those but don't be thinking of that because I want some pictures of proof even though I will believe what they say.
> 
> and I guess the contest will end June 1st since I heard a turkey season from someone that ends towards the end of May


Thanks for the clarification! my season dates are march 25-may 31 so june 1st end date works!

Sam


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Mines April 30 to may 31


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

okay so June 1st will definitely do, and it starts the 5th which I think is Saturday which is the same day the sign-ups end and the teams are also announced.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

are you going to do no exceptions? or maybe only exceptions if there is empty spots on one team?


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

im in if its still open


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

willculbertson said:


> im in if its still open


your still good, good luck this season.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> are you going to do no exceptions? or maybe only exceptions if there is empty spots on one team?


there won't be any empty spots most likely, all depending on how many teams we have and how many people are on each team.


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

im in if its still going, im 18


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

what is the prize, and also we should deffiantly do a two bird per person, i have five tags so i think two per person is very reasonable


----------



## HoytShooterX (Mar 1, 2011)

Im in. I only go bow. I shoot my hoyt razortech.


----------



## camo25 (Jul 4, 2006)

Im in! if you let me Im 19


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Count me in. What is the best bh to use on a turkey? Would a st work?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I heard that the best broadhead to use is a dull one, no kidding because u want the arrow to stay in the turkey because it will put the turkey down faster and he won't be able to fly away. Meaning that I am just going to put the practice blades on my broadheads and go with that. And the guy I heard this from is an avid turkey hunter and very succesful one too that knows what he is doing. 

the reason it is only 1 bird is because we were previously having some people complaining about it being 2 birds because they could legally only kill one turkey so that the reason why.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

idk when mn season starts for sure.. but i either get one weekend earlier in the season or two weeks in the end, not sure what i'm hunting yet

you don't want a pass through, but make sure you put a good shot on them.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well... yesterday i received a $15 dollar check in the mail from the idnr.. permit not available.. so now i tryed for april 17 instead of my bday weekend of april 23. if i dont get it im going to be really upset.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

when does the sign-up end? I want to sign up but I didnt like register last year for one so i'll have to buy a left over.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah i also have 5 tags to fill. it probably wont happen that i fill them all but i will try.


Elite Archery said:


> what is the prize, and also we should deffiantly do a two bird per person, i have five tags so i think two per person is very reasonable


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

The sign-ups end Saturday, which is the same day the contest starts and the same day the teams are announced. I guess I better get these names written down and divided so I will have it ready when Saturday comes when I will randomly draw the teams out of a jar. If there are any extra slots to fill I will let u guys know and then it is first come first serve on the leftovers but right now that isn't an issure just if u want to be in the contest post now before this Saturday or it will be too late, unless u post early Saturday morning hahaha!

I am sticking with the 1 turkey rule for now since some states can only kill 1 turkey a season and if we did 2 birds that wouldn't be completely fair for some teams and it would be a hassle for me to make sure either one team has an extra member because one member can only kill one turkey and blah blah blah. But what u can do is if u enter a nice gobbler and u can kill more than 1 turkey and u happen to kill a nicer turkey than the last one u can replace the smaller one with the bigger one during the contest so it is kinda a win win situation. And I think we will keep it with the bow and gun rule that u can use either weapon but if u kill it with a bow u get 25 extra points, or maybe to make it even more of a teaser make it 50 so if u did kill it with a bow there would be a big advantage if u killed it with your bow. I think we may do that instead of 25 extra so i9t really almost forces u to bowhunt them.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm for that rule to stick with 1 bird cause I only have one tag and I'm in.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

If you need any fill ins let me know.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i have 1 friend that might fill in to hunt, he has an acc but dosnt ever come on.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

well the sign-ups end Saturday morning when I close this thread and put the contest thread up and put the team thread up, but if I have a team that doesn't have all the spots filled I will let u guys know and the first people that call the spot WHEN I say there are some open spots say 4 of them, then the 1st four who post up get the spot.
And to refresh the rules for the contest for you here is how it's going to be.

You can enter only 1 turkey regardless if it is a hen, jake, or gobbler/tom. But you can replace it with another tukey if wanted to before the contest ends.
The total score of the turkey will be the beard length, spurs lengths, and turkey weight all of those measurements added up will be the turkeys score for the contest and if it was killed with a bow you will get an extra 50 points.
Now a photo of you and the turkey will be required and the weapon u killed it with or more importantly the arrow that u killed it with. Now we can compromise if u didn't have the bow or whatever in the picture but we need a picture regardless or else it won't count.

Oh and there will be a prize to each member on the winning team of this contest, thanks to Slings n' Things here on Archerytalk he is being VERY generous to donate a prize to each member on the winning team, so ya we have a prize this time so whoever wins this contest be sure to send him a PM thanking him for the slings. Last year for the deer contest I tried to contact some companies to see if they would donate something for the contest and I never got a reply back.
So that's the rules and the prize guys/gals if there are any this year? 
Clint


----------



## Elite Archery (Aug 20, 2010)

sounds good!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks a ton slings and things!!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

im in


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

jaho said:


> yeah i also have 5 tags to fill. it probably wont happen that i fill them all but i will try.


 we should have a one bird to person to make it simple. people with the 5 tags can still have an advantage over us in az that can only get 1 bird. if you have numerous birds then you should take a pic with them all and score them and submit the best score


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Sing-ups are officially closed!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

close thread?


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

im in


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

4 spots left!!!! you good buck bomb. ignition will put you on a team.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> close thread?


cant, tried but it doesn't have that option.


----------



## gblrgtr870 (Jan 10, 2011)

Teams yet?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, your on team one with me.  there is a thread posted also


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

should I make a team thread for team #6?


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> well the sign-ups end Saturday morning when I close this thread and put the contest thread up and put the team thread up, but if I have a team that doesn't have all the spots filled I will let u guys know and the first people that call the spot WHEN I say there are some open spots say 4 of them, then the 1st four who post up get the spot.
> And to refresh the rules for the contest for you here is how it's going to be.
> 
> You can enter only 1 turkey regardless if it is a hen, jake, or gobbler/tom. But you can replace it with another tukey if wanted to before the contest ends.
> ...


Hey! I'm not a HE, I'm a SHE, haha and i'm not too far from being a youth myself! I'm 19


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> should I make a team thread for team #6?


nevermind found the thread.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

anyone else gonna throw up pics of last years birds


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sorry andie, didn't know I said anything of that.

Anyways guys everybody needs 1 thread for each team, but no more than that and u can post pics of last years turkeys but NOT on the kill thread, I don't want things getting mixed up or anything like that.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

If you need anybody to fill a team you can put me on one.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

sorry all the spots are filled but muzzyman contacted me saying that he might back out of it, so if he does I will let u know and u can have the last spot which would be on team one.


----------



## darbyjean95 (Mar 14, 2011)

im in im 17 haha whats the winning prize?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

darbyjean95 said:


> im in im 17 haha whats the winning prize?


sorry sign=ups have been closed for a week or so, sorry


----------

